# Member Photos



## Dove (Apr 29, 2007)

*I have several photos that I would like removed since I am out of room for posting another one  or two.I would like to be able to do it myself and not bother someone else.
Marge *


----------



## Gossie (Apr 30, 2007)

Can I see the ones that are on before you remove them?   Where are they?


----------



## kadesma (Apr 30, 2007)

Gossie said:
			
		

> Can I see the ones that are on before you remove them? Where are they?


Gossie,
go to the top of the page..Right below the Discuss Cooking header you will see a blue bar..the bar will have portal, cooking links,member photos written on it. Click on member photos and you will find many of us there as well as things we've cooked and taken pictures of, our homes..I think you will enjoy this area.

kadesma


----------



## QSis (May 2, 2007)

How come I used to be able to see who posted the photo, but now I can't?

Lee


----------



## kitchenelf (May 2, 2007)

QSis - I still see the names - are they still not showing for you?  The person who posted is the User.

Dove, I forgot - PM me with the photos you want removed.


----------



## QSis (May 3, 2007)

Kitchenelf,  the names of the photo posters and the dates used to show, but now they do not.  I can't seem to find a way to bring back that info.

Lee


----------



## kitchenelf (May 3, 2007)

QSis - I will forward this info on to our Tech Department.  Thanks.


----------

